# Help me decide what camera to buy.



## nathfromslg (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I am looking forward to upgrade my equipment list.
I am a semi-pro photographer,looking to jump into the Professional category :mrgreen::mrgreen: .

I will shoot Wedding,Portrait(studio and outdoor both),Fashion.

Currently I have Canon 600D and Tamron 17-50 2.8 and 50mm 1.8 .

600D is a nice camera but,its AF and noise level is pretty annoying also I feel its Dynamic Range is very small,I see gradients while retouching which ruins the overall image for me.
My budget is not much(around $3400) 
Can only afford to buy 5d Mk iii body with 85mm 1.8 or 7d or 7d mk ii with 85mm 1.8 and maybe tamron 24-70 2.8.

Dont want to buy used body as it'll be the only camera I will have,so I dont want to take any risk with it.

Any suggestion?

Some of my photo taken with 600D.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 16, 2014)

There is far more to professional photography than having a nice camera


----------



## jaomul (Aug 16, 2014)

6d and both those lenses may be a good start. Keep the 600 as tour backup


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 16, 2014)

I 5D III or even a 6D is going to increase the performance (noticeably) shooting high ISO.  But in a studio you really don't need to shoot high ISO because you have lighting systems.

The 6D's image sensor performance is similar to the 5D III -- the 5D III is certainly the better build and higher performing camera (especially the focus system) although the 6D has a few advantages of it's own (the 5D III can focus down to -2EV but the 6D can focus down to -3EV... but apart from that difference the 5D III has a vastly better focus system overall.)  The 6D's bigger "advantage" is it's much lower price tag.    ($3400 vs. $1900 USD ... if they're not offering discounts or rebates and they seem to put these things on some kind of discount or rebate quite frequently.)  The 5D III will definitely be more durable, however.

If you went with a 6D body, you may save enough on the body difference to afford either a Tamron or Sigma version of the 70-200mm f/2.8 -- which will be a more versatile portrait lens and you'll probably like the look better than a 24-70mm f/2.8 (although you'll need to be able to cover those shorter focal lengths anyway.)  A 70-200 is especially advantageous doing portraiture out in the environment rather than in the studio -- you'll get better compression and better background blur.

If you're in to portraiture (and it seems like you are) then you'll be better served by a full-frame sensor body (6D or 5D III) than an APS-C crop-frame body (such as a 7D).  The 7D II isn't out yet (and expect to pay an initial premium to get that body when it does finally release... rumor sites are expecting the announcement of it in early September) but the 7D sensor is basically the same as your 600D sensor.  What the 7D really offers is a better focus system and much faster shooting performance (it's optimized for sports/action photography).


----------



## nathfromslg (Aug 16, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> I 5D III or even a 6D is going to increase the performance (noticeably) shooting high ISO.  But in a studio you really don't need to shoot high ISO because you have lighting systems.
> 
> The 6D's image sensor performance is similar to the 5D III -- the 5D III is certainly the better build and higher performing camera (especially the focus system) although the 6D has a few advantages of it's own (the 5D III can focus down to -2EV but the 6D can focus down to -3EV... but apart from that difference the 5D III has a vastly better focus system overall.)  The 6D's bigger "advantage" is it's much lower price tag.    ($3400 vs. $1900 USD ... if they're not offering discounts or rebates and they seem to put these things on some kind of discount or rebate quite frequently.)  The 5D III will definitely be more durable, however.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply,I shot a wedding with a 6D,photos were far better than 600D (quality,vibrance,clarity) but am apprehensive about its AF system,is it enough for weddings?
My brother has 6D and tamron 24-70

I guess 6D and 70-200(tamron vc usd) will fit into my budget (after selling 600D + 17-50) 
I was planning to buy 7D after 7D mk II's launch (7D's prices will slump)
So I was thinking to get 7D(800~900$) +  85 1.8 (419$) + 70-200 2.8 (1400$) and I would be able retain my current camera and lens (600D and  17-50)



jaomul said:


> 6d and both those lenses may be a good start. Keep the 600 as tour backup



Thanks for your reply


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 16, 2014)

On your budget you can get a canon 6D w/ and L lens and have lots of change.  That camera in your situation will doo all the MIII can do, plus you get the bonus of less noise at all levels.  It is a great, and under-estimated camera.   Buy it, and use the extra funds for lighting and Lens.


----------



## nathfromslg (Aug 16, 2014)

Didereaux said:


> On your budget you can get a canon 6D w/ and L lens and have lots of change.  That camera in your situation will doo all the MIII can do, plus you get the bonus of less noise at all levels.  It is a great, and under-estimated camera.   Buy it, and use the extra funds for lighting and Lens.



and L lens ? I guess I will go for that,any chance of its price to decrease? I am planning to get one within 1~2 months(have to arrange funds), so I guess 6D + Tamron 70-200 would a better choice. I have 50mm 1.8, so I guess will have to manage till I gather funds for my next lens .


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 18, 2014)

My suggestion is to go to Canon Sales directly and get refurbs.  I have done that the last three major purchases and haven't been burned yet.  Full warranty, and you know that at least one human actually tested the thing.  As for price decrease?  The only one right now is the 7D has a good discount because the 7D II is do to be released very shortly.  The rest will probably hold up unless there is a xmas sale or something.


----------



## jjtarnow (Sep 5, 2014)

Based on your usage buying a 5d mkiii may be wasted money. Unless you feel you really need a 61 point focusing system (which is a vast improvement over the mkii) I would suggest you find a new 5d mkii. It has most of the optionality of the mkiii and you can get the body for inside $1500 and spend the rest on glass. The mkii is a great camera that will probably be more than enough for your type of shooting and it's a bargain now...

Good luck...

JJ


----------

